# Trout Almandine



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Trout Almandine 

8 Trout fillets (skinned)
1 Stick of butter (1/4 Pound)
1 Cup flour
1 Juiced Lemon (keep juice)
2 Teaspoons of salt or to taste
¼ Cup of chopped parsley (Flat leaf preferably)
3 Teaspoons of red pepper or to taste.
½ Cup roasted sliced almonds (Roast at 375 degrees 7 minutes) 

Sprinkle trout fillets with seasoning then dredge in flour. Melt butter in shallow skillet; add fish and cook slowly until golden brown on both sides. Remove fish from skillet 

and set in oven to keep warm. Add lemon juice and parsley to butter and drippings in the skillet. Mix well then poor over cooked fish fillets. Sprinkle sliced almond over the 

fillets.


----------

